# What kind if pleco is this?



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

He's actually greyish color the tank is blue from ick med...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chidori-Noodlez (Dec 15, 2012)

Duhhhh a pic would be good huh












he's not co-operating ill try to take a better pic when he moves also when I bought him the LFS said that this type is more efficient,if that helps any info would be appreciated...thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If there is a way you can get a picture of him with his markings that would help a lot. Side shots are best. With how dark the picture is try taking a shot with the flash on, it might not work as for fish pictures it is usually better not to, but I have had good luck with it when trying to take pictures of their markings. In general pics are best taken with the tank lights on, and no flash.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

take it out of the tank and take a pic of it then...


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

it looks like a bristle nose pleco, try google images and compare


----------

